# Flag Display Case



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

A little while back, my son-in-laws grandfather passed. Just a real nice guy from all accounts. I had meet the fellow a few times and shared a couple of friendly conversations with him during the holidays and the like, but that was the extent of my getting to know him.
From the pictures that were on display at the wake, it was clear that he and his family took a great deal of pride in his military service in the Marine Corps. Some how or another, the subject of the burial flag came up. One of his daughters pulled me to the side and said she had heard that I do some wood working and would I be interested in doing a display case for the flag. 
I told her I'd be happy to


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Since my grandson was just a lil fellow, I've had him in the shop. Most of the time doing what lil kids do best...  
The last few years though, slowly been kinda showing him the ropes so to speak. We have completed quite a few projects together. When doing something like this flag display case, I like to get everything ready to go, do a dry fit and then take everything apart. Then Luke (grandson) comes and we put it together for a final fit and finish. On this one, he helped with the staining, getting the medals and medal frames in place, putting in the lexan and the back. It seems to give a great feeling of accomplishment and it just makes me smile!

btw: I bought that little black and decker driver for Luke, Its beginning to look like I might have to buy him another one. The darn thing is proving itself to be very, very handy...


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes sir that is nice. You do some good work. NOW, how did you cut out for the round inlay? Liking what I can see of your shop, got any pics of it posted. Thanks for sharing, I really like to see the build when people make things.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*wow!!!*


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Real nice Bill ,always said I was going build some of these just to give away.
Where did you find the medallions?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very impressive Bill. Thanks for showing.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

That is superb, Bill.

There have been some great flag cases shown on the forum.


----------



## Seenya (Apr 11, 2010)

Outstanding, Bill!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very impressive to say the least Bill . That is sure a nice gesture on your part


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

fire65 said:


> Yes sir that is nice. You do some good work. NOW, how did you cut out for the round inlay? Liking what I can see of your shop, got any pics of it posted. Thanks for sharing, I really like to see the build when people make things.


Thank you sir.... I made room for the round medals with a 2 1/2" forster bit. The big bit came in handy for this project. Usually just use it for clock inserts. I would have documented the build had I known it was going to turn out as it did...as far as the shop goes, its little more than a basement shop. fairly well equiped with alot of middle of the road kinda tools and a few top shelfers. size wise its somewhere around 20'x 30'..give or take. takes up about a quarter of my basement.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> *wow!!!*


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Semipro said:


> Real nice Bill ,always said I was going build some of these just to give away.
> Where did you find the medallions?


Thanks John... this one is a giveaway... I'm hoping they like it...they are actually quite easy to build and the more basic you make em, the easier and quicker they are. The Medallions were gotten at: 

Service Medallions

the medallions are of excellent quality and moulding. Clear, crisp lines. about 2 1/2" in diameter. nice and heavy also. For what you get, the pricing is more than fair IMHO..


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

old55 said:


> Very impressive Bill. Thanks for showing.


Thank you Ross!!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

jw2170 said:


> That is superb, Bill.
> 
> There have been some great flag cases shown on the forum.


Thank you for the kind words James... 

There has been many great cases presented in here. I took a good hard look at Jerry's (Xplorer) cases and like what I saw, so I just kinda threw my own little twist on em.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Seenya said:


> Outstanding, Bill!



Thank you sir!!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

RainMan1 said:


> Very impressive to say the least Bill . That is sure a nice gesture on your part


Thank you for the kind words Rick..

.Every now and then you get a chance to do something like this...so when I do, and when I can.. I jump at the opportunity..


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

*Flag display case*



TwoSkies57 said:


> A little while back, my son-in-laws grandfather passed. Just a real nice guy from all accounts. I had meet the fellow a few times and shared a couple of friendly conversations with him during the holidays and the like, but that was the extent of my getting to know him.
> From the pictures that were on display at the wake, it was clear that he and his family took a great deal of pride in his military service in the Marine Corps. Some how or another, the subject of the burial flag came up. One of his daughters pulled me to the side and said she had heard that I do some wood working and would I be interested in doing a display case for the flag.
> I told her I'd be happy to


That is a beautiful piece.


----------



## normie2 (Feb 14, 2010)

Bill, This flag case is absolutely beautiful! You should be very proud and the recipient very grateful. GREAT JOB! Where did you get the medallions?


----------



## Bob.H (Jul 9, 2014)

*Amazing*

Beautiful, being in the Military myself this took my breath away. You cannot get that quality and just a sense of pride by purchasing displays like that. Very nice, and Thank You for doing that for a passing Veteran. It means more than most people realize when it comes from your heart, not what you can buy in the store. 

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

That is one beautiful Flag Case. The design is unlike any I have seen. Unique and yet simplistic. A great job. Thanks for sharing.

Bill


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Bill,

Really like the case and thanks for the link for the medallions.


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

Really well done.


----------



## Chief2156 (Jan 25, 2013)

Bill, That is a "AWESOME" Job, You have really made every Vet. Proud with the work you have done on this job. Thank you also for the link.
Semper Fi,


----------



## normie2 (Feb 14, 2010)

TwoSkies57 said:


> A little while back, my son-in-laws grandfather passed. Just a real nice guy from all accounts. I had meet the fellow a few times and shared a couple of friendly conversations with him during the holidays and the like, but that was the extent of my getting to know him.
> From the pictures that were on display at the wake, it was clear that he and his family took a great deal of pride in his military service in the Marine Corps. Some how or another, the subject of the burial flag came up. One of his daughters pulled me to the side and said she had heard that I do some wood working and would I be interested in doing a display case for the flag.
> I told her I'd be happy to


Absolutely beautiful! You can be very proud and the recipient grateful.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

A tip of the hat to all of you and your kind comments regarding the display case. I'm especially flattered by those of you with a military background who have commented or sent emails. 
I'll be honest and say that I had no idea just how important something like this is to those who have served. It certainly has opened my eyes. For that, I thank you once again..

Bill

just as a side note: We'll be getting the flag any day soon now and complete the case. Once completed. I'm going to let Luke (grandson) present the case to his two great aunts and great uncle as a family....


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice job Bill. I'm sure his family will be proud to display that.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Here in Australia, I was also presented with the flag that draped my late fathers coffin.

Until then, I did not know that this happened in Australia as well.

I also took my inspiration from Jerry (Xplorx4)...


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Very nice Bill! I made one for my fathers flag and his patches, and some pics when he was in WWII. Also big fan of the B&D Drivers. Have one in shop and one in the house. Very handy!!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

N'awlins77 said:


> Very nice Bill! I made one for my fathers flag and his patches, and some pics when he was in WWII. Also big fan of the B&D Drivers. Have one in shop and one in the house. Very handy!!



Thank you Lee....This was one of those "Just kind of a nice thing to do" projects which added a completely different feel to it... 

Yep.. the B&D driver is a keeper...I think I spent less than 20 bucks on the thing..


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

To just kind of put a bow on this project. Luke (my grandson) presented the display case earlier this week and it was a huge success. The case was received with alot of tears and hugs and all of those things you would kinda hope for. 
Luke proudly explained what all went into the build and what his did to help. Pointing out this that and the other thing as he went over the entire build  Smiling proudly the entire time. 
I do believe that we may have signed up another lifetime woodworker


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Beautiful job, Bill! It's gorgeous!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you for the very kind words Barb


----------

